# Verwijzing naar ander excel-document



## Richieboy (Mar 7, 2006)

In een excel-document (document 1) wil ik in verschillende cellen verwijzen naar een cel van een ander excel-document (documenten 2, 3, 4 etc). Dat gaat goed.
Vervolgens kopieer ik deze cel (in document 1) en verander in deze cel de verwijzing naar een ander excel-document (b.v. document 3). Nu krijg ik niet de waarde van de cel te zien (waarnaar ik dus heb verwezen), maar het pad en de bestandsnaam. Hoe kan ik dit oplossen?


----------



## erik.van.geit (Mar 7, 2006)

Dag, Richieboy
Welcome to the Board !!!!!

Er is hier niet zoveel volk dat in het Nederlands kan antwoorden, dus 'k voel me wat verplicht om jou te woord te staan.
Om zeker te zijn dat we over hetzelfde praten: wil je even "echte" referenties (zoals =[Map2.xls]Blad1!$A$1) geven, dan probeer ik de zaak hier eens na te bootsen.

Toch al een vraagje: als je vervolgens opnieuw in de cel dubbelklikt en Enter drukt, is het dan in orde ?

beste groeten,
Erik


----------

